# Looking for help near Somerset, KY



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm looking for a assistance with a pup near Somerset, KY - anyone near there or know anything about County of Pulaski Animal Shelter?

My PM box is full, so I can be reached at [email protected]

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Terry why not clean out your PM box?


----------

